# Work train/maintenance car



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I just finished restoring a used Maintenace/tool car I am working on for my breakdown/work train. I got it from a friend, he had given it to me. But whom ever had it, really laid the CA to it. So I took it appart and cleaned everything and repainted it with Floquil airbrush paint. Depot olive, CSX black, and rail brown. LMK what you think. One of the first trys at the airbrush with HO stuff.
Kevin


----------



## tw001_tw (Jul 24, 2008)

looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is the coloring OK. The olive looks blue green and the brown looks like used gum.?


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

T-Man said:


> Is the coloring OK. The olive looks blue green and the brown looks like used gum.?


LOL, yea, it looks much better in person. The color wasnt very good on the camera, sorry. Will get somemore pics maybe tomorrow.
Kevin


----------

